# Question re: removing glue...



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I glued Kodee's ear up w/Skin Bond and Dr. Scholl's molefoam shoe inserts (cut to fit). I'm wondering whether to take it off, as it seems his ear is up, but standing out a little to the side. I could tape it and have it stand up, but I was considering taking the shoe inserts out altogether, as maybe his ear will stay up on it's own now. I glued it about a week ago, and was taping it before that, so I've been keeping his ear up for about 3 weeks total. 

Should I take the inserts out of his ear yet? Or wait for them to come out on their own (and add tape in the meantime to keep it pointing UP, and not slightly OUT like it is now?)

Also, if i should remove the inserts, what's the best product to use to remove the glue? I know I can order the actual glue remover from a pharmacy supply place, but was wondering if there are any "home remedy" type ways to remove the glue that would not be harmful to his skin?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I'd just wait for the glue to give out on it's own, rather than try to pull it off. As long as it's not causing any obvious problems, and he's leaving it alone, it won't hurt to leave it on. Pulling it, or putting some solvent on it might cause irritation--so may as well just let it "wear" off. After just one week, it's hard to say if it will stay up on its own. If it needs some additional tape to hold it upright, add that too.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Tracy a few years ago we had to tape a GSD's ears and the vet gave us some adhesive remover and then there was a kind of moistener that we applied after taking the tape off. The moistener was to stop the ears from getting soars from the remover. Also when the ears were taped they where taped together so that the ears would stand up straight. This was a process that we did for three weeks. 6 days of being taped and one day off and then taped 6 more days and so on until the ears stood on their own.


----------

